# Dell Latitude D400 running Windows 7



## kdoggy

What did you do for all the other drivers or were drivers in Windows 7 etc?

I'd like to try this on my d400 too.


----------



## BensJammin

It was missing the drivers for the graphics card but I just inserted the dell driver cd that came with the laptop, pointed to it and it installed them no problem.

Definately worth doing. Im loving it now especially as my desktop is out of action at the mo!


----------



## Win == True

Windows 7 is smart it runs fine on 512MB or 4GB it doesn't care it just uses what you have


----------



## kdoggy

I got everything working but the Video.

For video, I have 1024x768 but it only runs in 256 color mode.

What did you do for the video? I found this one page where this guy made driver with some drivermax stuff but the drivers they made dont work on my D400.

Can you help me out?


----------



## HalvorSommerfelt

For getting the right graphics drivers for D400, Benjamin writes that "It was missing the drivers for the graphics card but I just inserted the dell driver cd that came with the laptop, pointed to it and it installed them no problem." I tried this but could only choose between drivers for Windows XP (the driver was called R59117-didn't work for Win7), Windows 2000 (didn't work either) and MS-Dos (which didn't have drivers, naturally).

Looking forward to assistance from Benjamin or others


----------



## LiquidKaos

I've gotten Windows 7 with Aero to run on numerous single core Pentium M laptops (Thinkpad T41/T42, etc) so I think once you get a good graphics driver installed you might get Aero going.

Also, with 1GB of RAM I have noticed Windows 7 actually runs better then XP on these older machines.


----------



## HalvorSommerfelt

The problem of not having the right driver remains; do I need to buy a new graphics card? Problem: These are integrated into laptops (such as D400). Any suggestions of a USB or PCMCIA graphics card?


----------



## mattliston

you cant get a usb or pcmcia video card

find drivers. dell might have released vista drivers as a download, those are exactly the same as windows 7 drivers would have been

how old is this laptop?


----------



## infoteksec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BensJammin* 
It was missing the drivers for the graphics card but I just inserted the dell driver cd that came with the laptop, pointed to it and it installed them no problem.

Definately worth doing. Im loving it now especially as my desktop is out of action at the mo!

My D400 didn't come with a driver disk as it was salvaged from work. It runs Ubuntu a treat.

I wanted windows 7 rather than XP so I have the same OS everywhere but getting a graphics driver is proving problematic.

Any help would be appreciated - would an XP system disk do the trick? Would any old XP disk contain the drivers I might need??

Peter


----------



## BensJammin

Hi guys. Sorry for the late reply but I thought this thread was dead and I havent checked back for ages.

I have just reformatted my laptop and reinstalled windows 7 but I couldnt find my driver disk so I have used another method that works.

First, download this driver then go to:

start menu
right click computer and properties
device manager
display adapters

and uninstall and delete the drivers that are currently installed.

Then restart in safe mode (keep tapping f8 during boot) and again go to device manager and display adapters.

Double click 'Standard VGA Adapter'
update driver
browse
let me pick
have disk
and point to the driver that you have just downloaded.

It will say that the driver is not signed but install it anyway, and it should install fine.

DO NOT DO THIS UPDATE to 'video controller' as this is something else.

Then restart into windows 7 but with 'disable driver signature enforcement' (again by tapping f8 during boot) and it should boot into windows fine. If there are no problems then restart windows normally and you should have a fully working graphics driver. If not try the process again and make sure that you fully delete the installed graphics drivers.

I can confirm that as of today this method works on a fresh install of windows 7 with all the latest updates installed.

Hope you have luck guys


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alen123* 
the lowest price for dell adamo xps is usm macro is usm macro is that i could find so far is here


spam


----------



## del

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BensJammin* 
Hi guys. Sorry for the late reply but I thought this thread was dead and I havent checked back for ages.

I have just reformatted my laptop and reinstalled windows 7 but I couldnt find my driver disk so I have used another method that works.

First, download this driver then go to:

start menu
right click computer and properties
device manager
display adapters

and uninstall and delete the drivers that are currently installed.

Then restart in safe mode (keep tapping f8 during boot) and again go to device manager and display adapters.

Double click 'Standard VGA Adapter'
update driver
browse
let me pick
have disk
and point to the driver that you have just downloaded.

It will say that the driver is not signed but install it anyway, and it should install fine.

DO NOT DO THIS UPDATE to 'video controller' as this is something else.

Then restart into windows 7 but with 'disable driver signature enforcement' (again by tapping f8 during boot) and it should boot into windows fine. If there are no problems then restart windows normally and you should have a fully working graphics driver. If not try the process again and make sure that you fully delete the installed graphics drivers.

I can confirm that as of today this method works on a fresh install of windows 7 with all the latest updates installed.

Hope you have luck guys

This worked for me after 4hrs of searching and trying everything out there. I tried the drivermax as well with a restore of the xp driver but that also failed. Thx for helping out with this post.


----------



## shadyghost

BensJammin how did you install win 7 to the laptop ? Dell Latitude D400 doesn't have cd drive. And when I made a partition and tried installing win 7 I get a crash dump of memory. I tried installing win 7 inside of win xp. I haven't tried installing it through usb. I don't have a free drive yet. Your input would really help. Thanks to everyone on this post. Anyone who can help is great!!!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadyghost;11797529*
> BensJammin how did you install win 7 to the laptop ? Dell Latitude D400 doesn't have cd drive. And when I made a partition and tried installing win 7 I get a crash dump of memory. I tried installing win 7 inside of win xp. I haven't tried installing it through usb. I don't have a free drive yet. Your input would really help. Thanks to everyone on this post. Anyone who can help is great!!!


This is a great automated tool from Microsoft: http://store.microsoft.com/help/iso-tool

Install this file: http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe

After you install it, run the program. It will go step by step. Pick your Windows 7 .iso file. Select the USB flash drive (4GB or larger). Wait for the files to copy. Then your USB flash drive is basically like a Windows 7 DVD.


----------



## BensJammin

My D400 came with the dell external drive so it was easy for me but the way Riou said will work just fine if you have a free usb drive


----------



## shadyghost

is there a way to put win 7 in multiple flash drives? I don't have a 8GB flashdrive, only smaller flashdrives.

**found a way to install without dvd and without usb**


----------



## shadyghost

Ok Thank you people for helping me. BensJammin your graphic driver solution works great :_)
I have just one last question. I noticed on xp and win7 big differences on internet and other drivers downloaded by Driver Robot and by DriverGenius. I am using the laptops original wireless card.=Belkin Wireless g plus mimo Notebook card model no f5d9010. What drivers/wireless lan utility are you guys using?? I noticed a few different setups and each worked differently. With the one I am left with now I don't get a good signal or as many network connections as I formally did with my last wireless lan utility, which I don't currently remember it's name, was on xp. Now on win7 i have no wireless lan utility.


----------



## ChristianB

Hi

I have a Dell Latitude D400 and tried to run Win7 64 bit however it doesnt work, why and what to do?
Best regards
Christian
Denmark


----------



## yanko4545

Yes it does work on my dell latitude d400 works fine with windows 7 32bit


----------

